# ACPI configuration.



## fender0107401 (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi all:

In handbook 11.15.3:





> The acpi.ko driver is loaded by default at start up by the loader(8) and should not be compiled into the kernel. The reasoning behind this is that modules are easier to work with, say if switching to another acpi.ko without doing a kernel rebuild. This has the advantage of making testing easier. Another reason is that starting ACPI after a system has been brought up often doesn't work well. If you are experiencing problems, you can disable ACPI altogether. This driver should not and can not be unloaded because the system bus uses it for various hardware interactions. ACPI can be disabled by setting hint.acpi.0.disabled="1" in /boot/loader.conf or at the loader(8) prompt.



In the default kernel configuration file:





> # Bus support.
> device          acpi
> device          pci


Why add "acpi" into the defaul kernel setting and also not  recommended this?


----------



## fender0107401 (Apr 13, 2009)

I commented out this line in my /etc/make.conf "NO_MODULES=true" and recompiled the kernel and installed it.


> $ kldstat
> Id Refs Address            Size     Name
> 1    1 0xffffffff80100000 684978   kernel


Seems no any thing is loaded except the kernel.


> $ ls /boot/kernel | grep -i acpi
> acpi_aiboost.ko
> acpi_asus.ko
> acpi_dock.ko
> ...


Seems "acpi" in the kernel is mot complete?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 13, 2009)

fender0107401 said:
			
		

> In the default kernel configuration file:


Unless I'm mistaken *device acpi* is NOT part of i386 GENERIC. That line should read *device eisa*. 
It's only in GENERIC on amd64. IIRC on amd64 it is mandatory.


----------



## fender0107401 (Apr 13, 2009)

I don't remember that I have edited "GENERIC", but not sure.


> $ uname -a
> FreeBSD PC-686.Workstation 7.1-RELEASE-p4 FreeBSD 7.1-RELEASE-p4 #2: Mon Apr 13 18:51:07 CST 2009     fender@PC-686.Workstation:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/MYKERNEL  amd64





> $ grep -i acpi /sys/amd64/conf/GENERIC
> device		acpi


----------

